# Over and Under



## rdabpenman (Jan 28, 2013)

That I did a while back for a gun dealer that sells high end Italian, Spanish and German shotguns and shotgun loading supplies.
He is going to supply me with 12 photos of the shotguns he sells to make up some more different models to give to his customers that buy his shotguns.

This one is a 12 Gauge Italian Wheatherby Recency Shotgun on a piece of Birdseye Maple cast in Polyester Resin and installed on a Black and Gold Sierra.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07091.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07089.jpg


----------

